# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  C Новым 2009 Годом!

## Nazar

От лица администрации поздравляю всех форумчан с наступающим 2009 годом. Желаю побольше успехов и поменьше неудач , больше радости , улыбок и меньше склок на сайте.
С уважением Владимир.

----------


## Igor_k

Всех с Новым годом!И чтобы были только хорошие новости

----------


## Александр II

Присоединяюсь!!
Счастья в новом году, любви и удачи во всём!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

C Новым 2009 Годом!

----------


## AndyK

С Новым Годом и Рождеством!!!

----------


## Антоха

всех с наступившим!! готовим печень к приходу "Старого Нового Года" :Biggrin:

----------

